# The best electric steam engines?



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have 300 feet of main line and a few engines. From this point on I only want to buy an engine if I have personally been at the throttle of a real one. I'm saving money to drive a Consolidation or a 10 wheeler. I may also have a shot at an American (4-4- 0). If I'm going to buy a model of one of these trains, who makes the best of each? Reliability is always the most important. After that, the looks/detail. Im ok with brass if that's the way to go as long as its worth the $. I'm also ok if it's out of production, and I just need to keep watching eBay. I'm even willing to buy something and send it out to be customized by someone recommend by the Fourm. I already have a Bachman Consolidation but it seems to big for my cars so I may just sell it. I don't know if it matters but I run battery power.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have the scratch, look at Accucraft. If you have a LOT of scratch, maybe Aster? 

If you like Colorado stuff, the LGB Mogul was based on the South Park locos, and runs like a champ (scale purists will tell you it was built with a rubber ruler, but LGB never claimed to make anything but great running, good looking toys).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I already have a Bachman Consolidation but it seems to big for my cars so I may just sell it. I don't know if it matters but I run battery power. 
Ed, 

Sounds like you have been caught in the scale/guage trap. The Bachmann 'connie' (as we call it) is F scale: 1:20.3, whereas a lot of Bachmann rolling stock is 1:22.5 - and some are shortened, like the coaches. When you get a chance, go to a show and compare the size of Accucraft coaches with Bachmann or LGB. You may even have some Aristocraft or USATrains 1:29th scale cars. 

Keep looking and reading this forum and you'll find photos comparing sizes, and recommendations for engines. Bachmann makes decent models of narrow gauge equipment suitable for battery power.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 18 Jan 2012 08:01 AM 
I already have a Bachman Consolidation but it seems to big for my cars so I may just sell it. I don't know if it matters but I run battery power.
Ed, 

Sounds like you have been caught in the scale/guage trap. The Bachmann 'connie' (as we call it) is F scale: 1:20.3, whereas a lot of Bachmann rolling stock is 1:22.5 - and some are shortened, like the coaches. When you get a chance, go to a show and compare the size of Accucraft coaches with Bachmann or LGB. You may even have some Aristocraft or USATrains 1:29th scale cars. 

Keep looking and reading this forum and you'll find photos comparing sizes, and recommendations for engines. Bachmann makes decent models of narrow gauge equipment suitable for battery power.









Ed.

Here is a good comparison of rolling stock in two different scales. The coach on the left is a AMS/Accucraft, Jackson&Sharp in Fine scale 1:20.3 and the coach on the right is an LGB 1:22.5. The Bachmann car is similar in size to the LGB. Your Bachmann Connie is the same scale as my AMS coach.

BTW, how in the heck do I delete this photo and add the proper size photo instead????!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

To kind of go along with Gary's photo. 

Here is what the true scale of an LGB coach should be. That is a scratch built baggage car by Barry Bogs. It is the same scale as an LGB coach, it's just a lot longer because it is not compressed like an LGB coach is lengthwise. So the LGB coach next to an Accucraft coach is not a really good size comparison because the LGB coach should be longer.












Back to the original question on the "best electric steam engine".

The best electric steam locomotive (although not a consolidation or 10 wheeler) in my opinion is the LGB/Aster K-28. It is 1:22.5 scale. I've run many electric steam locos and this one is just amazing. So smooth. Great slow speed. And looks great too. We had it converted to battery power and she is our main use locomotive. Sure it costs way way way too much and it is very hard to find. But it is the best in my opinion. Much better then any Accucraft locos. Pictures of this loco (#473) on our layout can be seen at the link in my signature below.


My second best would be the classic LGB mogul. These things can take a lot of abuse and still run well. The better ones are the earlier made in Germany LGB moguls without the newer digital boards. The older ones, again in my opinion, run smoother then the newer ones with voltage regulation boards.


If you are looking to have a Bachmann loco re-motored so it too can be a really smooth runner, look at Barry's Big Trains. He has conversions that take a so so Bachmann loco and turn it into a great and reliable runner.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't say what (whose) cars you have that are too small for the Connie. To really answer your question we need to know more of what you are interested in modelling: Narrow Gauge, Standard Gauge, pre-1900 steam (represented by the American), 1900s-1950s represented by the Connie. Here are some more comparison pictures. The engine and train in the foreground is an LGB mogul pulling LGB cars. The scale of the Mogul is supposed to be 1:22.5, but as some have said LGB used a rubber ruler, so the scale is most likely somewhere between 1:22.5 and 1:25. The cars it is pulling are 1:24. The engine in the background is a Bachmann K-27 (1:20.3 scale) which is pulling Bachmann Spectrum freight car (also 1:20.3). The reefers are Accucraft and the Gramps Tank car is a Bachmann (all 1:20.3).




















This compares the Bachmann Connie (foreground) with the Bachmann K-27. 










Chuck


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 18 Jan 2012 12:07 AM 
If you have the scratch, look at Accucraft. If you have a LOT of scratch, maybe Aster? 
 
If you like Colorado stuff, the LGB Mogul was based on the South Park locos, and runs like a champ (scale purists will tell you it was built with a rubber ruler, but LGB never claimed to make anything but great running, good looking toys).


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 18 Jan 2012 08:46 AM 
Posted By Pete Thornton on 18 Jan 2012 08:01 AM 
I already have a Bachman Consolidation but it seems to big for my cars so I may just sell it. I don't know if it matters but I run battery power.
Ed, 

Sounds like you have been caught in the scale/guage trap. The Bachmann 'connie' (as we call it) is F scale: 1:20.3, whereas a lot of Bachmann rolling stock is 1:22.5 - and some are shortened, like the coaches. When you get a chance, go to a show and compare the size of Accucraft coaches with Bachmann or LGB. You may even have some Aristocraft or USATrains 1:29th scale cars. 

Keep looking and reading this forum and you'll find photos comparing sizes, and recommendations for engines. Bachmann makes decent models of narrow gauge equipment suitable for battery power.









Ed.
 
Here is a good comparison of rolling stock in two different scales. The coach on the left is a AMS/Accucraft, Jackson&Sharp in Fine scale 1:20.3 and the coach on the right is an LGB 1:22.5. The Bachmann car is similar in size to the LGB. Your Bachmann Connie is the same scale as my AMS coach.
 
BTW, how in the heck do I delete this photo and add the proper size photo instead????!!


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 18 Jan 2012 12:10 PM 
To kind of go along with Gary's photo.  
 
Here is what the true scale of an LGB coach should be.  That is a scratch built baggage car by Barry Bogs.  It is the same scale as an LGB coach, it's just a lot longer because it is not compressed like an LGB coach is lengthwise.  So the LGB coach next to an Accucraft coach is not a really good size comparison because the LGB coach should be longer.

 









 
Back to the original question on the "best electric steam engine".
 
The best electric steam locomotive (although not a consolidation or 10 wheeler) in my opinion is the LGB/Aster K-28.  It is 1:22.5 scale.  I've run many electric steam locos and this one is just amazing.  So smooth.  Great slow speed.  And looks great too.  We had it converted to battery power and she is our main use locomotive.  Sure it costs way way way too much and it is very hard to find.  But it is the best in my opinion.  Much better then any Accucraft locos.  Pictures of this loco (#473) on our layout can be seen at the link in my signature below.

 
My second best would be the classic LGB mogul.  These things can take a lot of abuse and still run well.  The better ones are the earlier made in Germany LGB moguls without the newer digital boards.  The older ones, again in my opinion, run smoother then the newer ones with voltage regulation boards.

 
If you are looking to have a Bachmann loco re-motored so it too can be a really smooth runner, look at Barry's Big Trains.  He has conversions that take a so so Bachmann loco and turn it into a great and reliable runner.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

while the above differences in scale are huge 
and 
i 'run trains' in g rather than 'model' 

i vote too for LGB 
mogul , forney, Uintah mallets, virtually anything 

simply, they run well, will run under all sorts of adverse conditions, such as poor track and rain and snow 
are easy to handle and repair 

i favor these simply because they only take my time to run, not to repair or otherwise fret about 

they will give you reliable, trouble free operation


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

While it doesn't quite fit your particular criteria. I think most folks who've owned them will agree, the all around "best" gauge 1 loco from a *durability and trouble free operation* standpoint simply has to be the LGB Stainz variants - with the old style clamshell gearbox, metal rods and skates. (2010, 2015. 2016, 2017, 2020, 2115, 2117, 2120 steam and the 2060, 2090, 2190, 2290 diesel, etc ) from the late '70s, '80s and early '90s...... You CAN kill them, but you really, really, really have to work at it. And if they won't stay on, chances are nothing else will either.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on some of the responses, I think I would like 1:20 scale. The some take the internals from a reliable engine and put it in a Bachman or something like that? Once again, I'm only interested in a Connie, 10 wheeler or maybe an American.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Ur getting the idea, if U have the talent, Ur best engines, steam or diesel, will be the ones U put together Urself...
I've been doing just that for well over 65 years now, an for the most part its always worked out very well for me...
Paul R...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed;

Well, under the "there is a prototype for everything" category, I almost thought you were writing about the locomotives shown in this link: Steam from catenary

A very interesting example, but probably not too practical for model railroads. The live steam enthusiasts could not only burn their fingers, but also zap the backs of their hands!









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed -

If you click on my name below on the signature line, it links you with my page on Dean Whipple's excellent website: *4LargeScale.* If you then go to the drop down menu entitled "Engines", you will see several examples of the type of steam locomotive models you are asking about. They are all battery-powered and built to 1:20.3 (Fn3) scale. You'll see Consolidations, Moguls, Ten-Wheelers and Americans - IOW, nothing with a trailing truck. 

There are high-end brass 'n' steel models from Accucraft and Berlyn and plastic ones from Bachman (no LGBs, however.) I have modified all of them, to one extent or another, so they don't necessarily represent what you would get right out of the box, but they should give you some idea of what's available out there and what you can do with 'em. I like, and recommend, them all and will only point out their differences without expressing a preference. 

The Accucraft and Berlyn are sturdy, heavy, powerful haulers with good detail (Berlyn more so than Accucraft, but at the cost of being more delicate and prone to handling damage.) They are expensive, however, but you do seem to "get what you pay for", as they say. 

On the other hand, the less costly B'mann locos, while just as accurate and detailed, are lighter and have less robust mechanisms (upgrade replacements are available, however.) Once again, you get what you pay for.

As with most things in life, these models have distinct advantages and disadvantages and you must evaluate the trade-offs. I hope what I've provided you here will help you do that. Regardless of what you decide, good luck and have fun with your trains.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cfra7 on 26 Jan 2012 08:47 PM 
... Once again, I'm only interested in a Connie, 10 wheeler or maybe an American. 
As this is the Beginners forum someone else MIGHT actually use the search function, and NOT have the same caveats you do. Therefore mention of other "bests" ARE entirely germane to the discussion.

If your heart is set on a (Botchmann) 10 wheeler, or Connie, then may I at least suggest purchasing a BBT (Barry's Big Trains) conversion drive for it? It will save you time trying re-invent the wheel. Not cheap, but guaranteed for (his) life. ... and he can convert a 10 wheeler INTO a 2-8-0 as well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My Hartland 4-4-0 Jupiter has been a very reliable runner, granted she isn't fine scale and the gage may be off (to some eyes), she's a tad short which makes my Sierra Passenger cars look longer. Best of all, she's American made and HLW still believes in customer service! 
My grand-nephews liked running her better than my rightfully slower and better detailed C-16. The old layout had steeper grades than I originally thought and she never complained. 

Good luck on taking the Throttle, are you eying the Nevada Northern or another rent a loco program? 

Happy Rails, 
John


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Jan 2012 10:06 AM 
My Hartland 4-4-0 Jupiter has been a very reliable runner, granted she isn't fine scale and the gage may be off (to some eyes), she's a tad short which makes my Sierra Passenger cars look longer. Best of all, she's American made and HLW still believes in customer service! 
My grand-nephews liked running her better than my rightfully slower and better detailed C-16. The old layout had steeper grades than I originally thought and she never complained. 

Good luck on taking the Throttle, are you eying the Nevada Northern or another rent a loco program? 

Happy Rails, 
John 

I have an offer in right now at Cason City to drive both the 4-6-0 and the 4-4-0. The challenge is the they only run the 4-4-0 once a year and it's not for rent. I said that I was willing to rent both or none. My offer has been under consideration for a month with no final conclusion. It's the 4-4-0 that I really want as I don't know anyone else who runs one that might let me get my hand on the throttle. If they say no to my offer, I will go to the Nevada Northern and either rent their Connie or 10 wheeler. Finding steam engines for rent is not that easy.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I personally like the Bachmann models. i would think that a manufacturer like Bachmann couldn't compete with German engineering, but they have surprised me. My second favorite is the LGB locomotives, most notably their iconic Stainz. Though some stainz variants are not the most impressive or the most reliable, most often when you buy one of these locomotives, you get what you paid for and [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hearing a lot of positive about the Bachman 1/20s with the correct modifications. In 1/20 it seems to be that or Accucraft and I'm not sue I can tell the difference from 5 feet. I'm not sure I can find a real life example of accucraft in Northern California. I'm sure I can in LA but a long drive to look at trains


----------

